# PS3 Jailbreak!



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

http://psjailbreak.com/

Here is a link to the newest PS3 mod!.. now you only need to push this into your USB port on your PS3 to be able to use Homebrew apps and it also allows you to play games from the hard drive!..
i don't agree with Piracey in any form, but i like the idea of not having to use your original games - as i have had 2 -3 scratched and at £40 a game they ain't cheap!.


----------

